# مركز ابحاث زراعيه



## محمدالمحمدي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا طالب في كليه الهندسة جامعة عدن قسم الهندسه المعمارية في السنه الاخيره, مشروع تخرجي مركز ابحاث زراعيه ,اريد مشاريع مشابها او اي بحوث حول المشروع ..........

.... ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.....


----------



## hiba (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أنا مشروع تخرجي كان أيضاً مركز أبحاث نباتات. المشروع موجود بالمرفقات...أتمنى أن تجده مفيداً.


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام
جزاك الله الف خير أختي , بس ممكن خدمه اذا يوجد لديك بعض الدراسات حول المشروع ممكن تعطينا اياها 
ولكي مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Alinajeeb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

والله لو أقدر أكرمك

لكرمتك 

انت مثال للتعاون 

الله يوفقك


----------



## Alinajeeb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

والله لو أقدر أكرمك

لكرمتك 

انت مثال للتعاون 

الله يوفقك


----------



## hiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذا البحث عن المشروع الذي قدمته، سأحاول أن أبحث إن كان عندي مراجع أخرى...إن شاء الله.
بالتوفيق.


----------



## hiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه بعض الأمثلة:

Hardy Holzman Pfeiffer Associates
Leon Levy Visitor Center
New York Botanical Garden, New York, USA
http://www.arcspace.com/architects/hhpa/botanical_garden/botanical_garden.html


Donald Danforth Plant Science Center
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]St. Louis, Missouri[/FONT]
Nicholas Grimshaw & Partners Limited
http://archrecord.construction.com/projects/bts/archives/universities/DonaldDanford/photos.asp

Eden Project, Nicholas Grimshaw
http://archrecord.construction.com/projects/portfolio/archives/0201eden1.asp
http://www.edenproject.com/whats-at-eden/eden-in-pictures/general-eden/index.php
http://www.grimshaw-architects.com/launcher.html?in_projectid=

Stone Barns Center
Pocantico Hills, N.Y. 
Machado and Silvetti Associates (Agricultural Center) /
Asfour Guzy Architects (Blue Hill)
http://archrecord.construction.com/projects/bts/archives/renovations/05_stoneBarns/photos.asp

Winning team
Inside Outside Team
Michael Maltzan Architects
Mirko Zardini
Biblioteca degli Alberi
Giardini di Porta Nuova
Milano, Italy 
http://www.arcspace.com/architects/maltzan/milano/

Inauguration
The National Botanic Garden of Wales
*Sir Norman Foster
The Great Glasshouse*
Wales, Great Britain 
http://www.arcspace.com/architects/foster/botanic/

هذه صور للمختبر ولأنواع النبات...

أرجو أن تقول لي اذا لم تفدك هذه المعلومات، حتى أواصل البحث بين أوراقي .


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اولا مشكور اختي على المجهود الذي تبذليه من اجلي
اما بالنسبه للموضوع انا اريد بحث عن المركز , مثلا عناصر المشروع مكونات المشروع من ماذا يتكون المشروع تقسيمات المركز (المبنى ) لاني لم اجد هذه المواضيع عندما ابحث اجد انواع المحاصيل زراعه الفواكه زراعه الخضروات هذا ما يفيدنا في التصميم .....
والله مشكوووووووووووووووووور الله يوفقك


----------



## hiba (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذا برنامج المشروع


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام 
نعم اختي مثل هذه الاشياء ولو في شيء عن المشاتل وانواع المشاتل ......... مشكووووووووور اختي


----------



## Ali Ahmad (11 يوليو 2009)

Thank you hiba .


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## hassanaki (13 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي 
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/ موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر​


----------



## الفقير إلى الله (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس للأسف المرفقات مش شغاله معرفش ليه ياريت ترفعيها تاني لو سمحتي


----------



## medkamel (23 أكتوبر 2009)

* جزاكم الله خيرا**وزادك في العلم*


----------



## الفقير إلى الله (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا المرفقات دلوقتي شغاله تمام بس لقيتها كلها انجليزي ياريت لو حد عنده حاجه عربي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## يوسف دحمان خيرالله (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول كتب تخص العمارة والتخطيط 
والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## loverpop (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ده بس عايز طلب بسيط بس يريت ياجماعه حد يساعدني انا مشروع تخرجي مركز ابحاث زراعيه + مدرسة تعليم وتأهيل زراعي (قريه ابحاث زراعيه متكامله) ارجو المساعده 
شكر خاص لصاحب هذا الموضوع


----------



## الفقير إلى الله (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولو موجود الدراسات بتاعة المشروع بالعربي يكون شئ فوق الممتاز وربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## toda (28 فبراير 2010)

وفقكم الله اسرة المنتدى بس يا جماعة انا عندى مشروعى مركز تجارة عالمى زى ناطحات السحاب ومركز البحرين العالمى وابراج البتروناس وعايزة عناصرة هذة المشاريع من مكونات المسقط والفراغات ونسبة البناة وفراغات الدور الارضى انا ببحث من زمان فلو عند احد معلومات ياريت سورى انا طولت عليكم بس الموضوع صعب والمفروض انى اعمل فكرة انشائية جديدة فربنا معاى وانتوا من بعد ربنا


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

نتمنى لك التوفيق

ومشروع تخرج افضل


----------



## رابيكو (26 يونيو 2010)

انا كمان مشروع تخرجي هو مركز ابحاث زراعية في غوطة دمشق وكتير استفدة من المعلومات يلي حاطتيها 
كتييييييييييييييييييييير مشكورةوبتمنا اذا عندك اكتر من هل الشي تتنزلي 
وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## جمانة يكن (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم على الجهود الطيبة ..​ 
في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله​


----------



## d.ghamdi (8 فبراير 2014)

مشكور جدا على هذا الكنز


----------



## fatimamam (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

